# Senior male Oliver, my little house guest for a few days...



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's my little transport, he's going to be my little guest for a couple days...Isn't he cute?


https://www.facebook.com/groups/190...17250849564&set=o.190174489990&type=1&theater











Oliver saying "hi" to Rylee...Rylee saying "mommmyyyy help!"


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We went to bed at 2 am, we're late birds...
At 5:30 I'm up with my new little man Oliver. He woke me up crying,so I loved on him and then let him out to potty. when I took off his belly band, hi spad was full and he dribbled as I took it off. The woman who surrendered him didn't tell me he was incontinent so not sure. He filled a pad full of pee earlier this evening,after only 4 hours and I let him out to pee three times in that four hours and he still filled a pad.... it's a pad I made from cutting a new born sized diaper in half...


He pees a lot in many places,so not sure if he has a UTI...
I took him outside and he peed a bunch of places and took a little poo, couldn't tell for sure how it looked since it was dark but his stools are soft and he isn't pooing much. Might be from the rabies shot he got today...


He's also in some sort of discomfort with his ears, checked what little vet records he had and he's had past issues with yeast infection sin his ears and he's digging at his ears and whining....

I emailed Mary Palmer and will call her in the morning.I'm keeping him for a couple days because the transport person I was supposed to meet had to delay to rescue another urgent fluff in Chicago...

I will try to get him into our vet tomorrow if I can...

He's such a sweet guy...makes me wonder if he has something going on, no wonder she didn't seem sad he was going...kinda "blahse" about it....
He came with us ,like no big deal, really weird.....

Keep Oliver in our prayers too,poor little guy...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oliver looks great! How old did you say?? He looks so big compared to tiny Rylee! Thank you Michelle for helping him to get to his foster home. I hope all goes well with the 6 fluffs!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

That picture of Rylee and Oliver is funny. Rylee's too worried to even give him the stink eye!

Oliver looks like he is happy...thank you so much for being part of his angel train. I hope he doesn't have any problems, please keep us posted on him. I'll be thinking about you guys!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oliver is in good hands now. Thank you for helping this little/big guy!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers for precious little Oliver. He sure looks like a sweet boy!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oliver looks like a happy boy!! He sure is precious! Thanks for helping him out Michelle! He is in my prayers. Hoping he finds his forever home soon! Keep us posted.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh mah gosh, he's so cute! He has Steve's coat exactly. I hope he gets all fixed up soon, sweet little guy. Thanks for being an angel for him, Michelle!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Were you able to get him to the vet yet Michelle? I hope it can be decided how to help him. Sweet boy!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sounds like it is good that he is going to be with you for a few days. Hopefully the peeing is just nervousness and a new home causing it. He looks like a big boy, so probably has a good size bladder. 
Hope it all works out for this good boy. Hugs,Edie


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Sounds like it is good that he is going to be with you for a few days. Hopefully the peeing is just nervousness and a new home causing it. He looks like a big boy, so probably has a good size bladder.
> Hope it all works out for this good boy. Hugs,Edie


 
Could be, he also has diareah... might be from the rabies shot plus I did give him three small bites of my hamburger.....
I gave him some Kao pectate and cooked him some bland rice...
We're all going out to the studio, gotta work on a piece for a contest and I don't have much time...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oliver is adorable. I just love the expression on tiny Rylee's face. He is so lucky to have you for a few days.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*Here they are in studio with me, *
*Kids peeking at me through my studio door, Shasa is chewing her toy ... so this is Oliver, Amber, Emily ,Rylee and Bitsy. The studio isn't dark,it's jus tthe way the piccie came out, they're helping me work on a piece of art jewellery. It's storming and Bitsy,on my chair is scared.Oliver seems fine with storms.... Well gotta get back to work...*


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Does he drink a lot too ? If he does and pees that much it could also be a sign of diabetes.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Could be,Mary said she's going to keep him a while and do the full magilla on him,,full panel of tests sinc ethe previous owner didn't do any annual check ups, and vaccinated him once in 10 years,,,the second time was yesterday...No vaccines since 2005!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

He's adorable  You're an angel to help him.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's going to stay with a bit. Another fluff needs rescued so he's going to stay here for a week or so until we can rearrange transport...which is fine, he's a total doll!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - he's totally adorable. Hmmmm, he sure looks like he could fit in with the family. :innocent: Just sayin'. 
Thanks so much for mini-fostering him until he can travel on. :smootch: I can't believe he's that age. He looks much younger.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Michelle you are a very sweet, wonderful person to house a dog for a few days. Rylee looks like a very sweet dog, and I love those pictures of your other dogs.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's Oliver hanging out with the gang,"couch time" at the Robison's. Oli is such a sweetie...Oliver,Rylee Bitsy,Emily Amber and Sasha


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow! Love your white pillows!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow Michelle, he really has blended right in. I guess everyone is okay and doing well? What a fun house you must have!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Oliver is a sweetie! He must feel like he arrived in doggie heaven, surrounded by your family with so much love.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Michelle, are you sure you can't fit him in for good? Your heart is sooooo big! :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Here's Oliver hanging out with the gang,"couch time" at the Robison's. Oli is such a sweetie...Oliver,Rylee Bitsy,Emily Amber and Sasha


 
Oh Michelle, that is heaven on earth. Bless you :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

What a sweet boy he is Michelle. Your lucky to have him for a bit. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - I had to take a second look to figure out who was Oliver. He's working at blending in so that you won't notice he's not a permanent resident. He's doing a very good job. :HistericalSmiley::wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think he's trying to blend in too.He really is a sweet heart....


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ahhh, what's one more on the bed?? Always room for one more and winters coming, so more to keep you warm. I have six on my bed too. LOL Hugs , Edie


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Could be,Mary said she's going to keep him a while and do the full magilla on him,,full panel of tests sinc ethe previous owner didn't do any annual check ups, and vaccinated him once in 10 years,,,the second time was yesterday...No vaccines since 2005!


Dear Michelle,
How wonderful of you to help NMR out like this. I'm sure Mary must be beside herself that one of her adopters was such a screw up. Don't worry about the vaccinations. A dog's immune system is like ours, it has memory. You don't get vaccinated for the same thing with the same vaccine every year, do you? In fact, given his age, I would opt for checking titers first, he could have a bad reaction to the vaccines. I totally agree he should have had annual check ups though. He sure doesn't look >15y/o. How does he act? Give him and the rest of your gang a belly rub for me.

GG


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oliver will be on his way to NCMR and I will be taking home another boy for a few days and helping to bring him east.... Robison's Magic Fluff Taxi, Lol!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle, tell little Oliver to pack his little bags! The girls and I can't wait to meet him on Saturday!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle -this is so terrific. Keep these cuties moving from bad to oh so good. Thanks so much for doing this. I'm sure that NCMR is very grateful. How far east will the new fluff be going?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Michelle -this is so terrific. Keep these cuties moving from bad to oh so good. Thanks so much for doing this. I'm sure that NCMR is very grateful. How far east will the new fluff be going?


 The next fluff wil be going to NJ. We have a daisy chain of folks through Ohio,PA and NJ for this next three yr old fluff. Piccies will be forthcoming,soon as I pick him up! I'm keeping him about 5 days,I know I will fall in love again...

I hate to see Ollie go, it's so hard not to get attached but if I keep any more,I can't help with the many who need it...I have to keep telling myself that I'm making room for another each time...
I have 5, two Maltese I saved from PTS,plus Amber who came from a horrible pet store that was ready to discount her since she was so sick, and that usually means trouble...
Emily and Sasha I got from a BYB, ,all the fluffs pirchased from the BYB have been used in breeding so I hope I saved them from that fate...

At one time,I had 14 dogs, 6 cats and 2 skunks...that I adopted,not counting fosters through the animal shelter... I can't do it on that scale now since I'm older, for one, two we travel so much...

I try to do what I can w/o taking away from my fluffs...


----------

